# R35 down pipes and air intakes



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking to purchase some good down pipes and air intakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have some inlets for sale. Where in the country are you? 

Will be looking for £200 collected


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

We have 3" down pipe in stock, ready to ship. 

https://www.4src.co.uk/products/nissan-gt-r35-3-stainless-and-casting-down-pipes-for-2008-2017


----------



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

gtr mart said:


> I have some inlets for sale. Where in the country are you?
> 
> Will be looking for £200 collected




I’m in durham, could you post for £200?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

4SRC said:


> We have 3" down pipe in stock, ready to ship.
> 
> https://www.4src.co.uk/products/nissan-gt-r35-3-stainless-and-casting-down-pipes-for-2008-2017




I’m looking for some used down pipes for now, if none come up I’ll get in touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

ke57le said:


> I’m in durham, could you post for £200?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Buddy

Sorry for slow reply. Are you still looking for intakes?


Cheers
Martin


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ke57le said:


> I’m looking for some used down pipes for now, if none come up I’ll get in touch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we can remove the cats for you? Only a few miles from us:smokin:


----------



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

davew said:


> we can remove the cats for you? Only a few miles from us:smokin:




You have pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

